
Don’t Fear the Call for Papers - rbanffy
https://dev.to/mattstratton/dont-fear-the-cfp-3mb1
======
mooreds
Would have been interesting to hear about "what not to talk about", if there's
anything.

I do think his point about talking to an audience adjacent interests is a good
idea.

